# All members now have their own homepage!



## Joe Blow (20 July 2004)

Please note that all Aussie Stock Forums members now have their own personal homepage.

Just click on the homepage link at the top and you can start creating your own page immediately. 

If you have any questions about this new feature please just ask.

Cheers!

Joe


----------



## Jett_Star (21 July 2004)

Hey that is cool.. thanxs man!   ;D


----------

